# Melbourne Girls Get Together!



## rockin26 (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok so I propose the gals in Melb and MrsMay meet up for a coffee or a cocktail or whatever and have a good ol girlie time!!

MrsMay is here between the 19th & 26h of this month (hope I got that right Jen!) so that could be a good date range to pick a time in. I have school on Tues & Wed night and all day Sunday but other than that I'm free. So who would like to meet up and any ideas where and when?

So excited!!!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes, my dear you most certainly got that right!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I fly in 4.30pm Thursday 19th March and fly back 9pm Wednesday 25th...

Thurs 19th is prolly out for me as I'd probably better spend some time with the people I'm staying with lol...

but apart from that I'm probably good for any time! (lol that really didnt sound so good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I will be based at Greenvale but am willing to travel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (it's only 20 mins drive from the city anyway)


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 2, 2009)

and lol - I just opened this thread to say "can I pretend to be a Melb girl" but I didnt have to


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 2, 2009)

Friday the 20th maybe?? That would work for me, no work on Saturday and school isn't til Sunday


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm up for anytime! (I suspect most of you work so it would be after hours if it's during the week anyway). Friday suits me fine


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 2, 2009)

Can't come out in the evenings..  Anyway, if I can't make it to the meet, I will meet up with you at the pro store on Sunday or Sat afternoon MrsMay?


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 2, 2009)

Friday night is sounding good to me, and I can always meet you at the pro store seperately Nat!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 2, 2009)

^^^ Yay~  OMG, this is going to be one heck of crazy month! lol


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 2, 2009)

^^ tell me about it!! *whispers*my house just got knocked down!*whispers*


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 2, 2009)

sounds like a great idea,but i can only do mon thru thursday.friday night i work and its very busy for me.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 2, 2009)

Sounds fun! I work Tuesday-Saturday until 5 but I have Sundays + Mondays free. I'm happy to meet up after work in the city on Friday or wander down to the pro-store for a meetup on a Sunday


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 2, 2009)

Timetables are so annoying haha. I wish we could all meet up at the one time!


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 2, 2009)

I can do Sunday arvo after 4pm?? My school is only a few doors down from the pro store


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 2, 2009)

Sounds good to me! From what I can tell of the other posts most people can make it then??


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 2, 2009)

SO jealous! Whilst you're enabling eachother in the pro store and having heaps of fun (without me!), think of me stuck in Adelaide (sans pro store) all by myself... waaaaaaa.


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 2, 2009)

yeah sunday at pro store sounds good.


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 3, 2009)

woah... i'd love to come.... but i'll probably just sit there and let you guys do the talking.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm not so much of a 'chatter' in RL....


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_SO jealous! Whilst you're enabling eachother in the pro store and having heaps of fun (without me!), think of me stuck in Adelaide (sans pro store) all by myself... waaaaaaa._

 
Maybe next year you can book flights and come over with me?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_woah... i'd love to come.... but i'll probably just sit there and let you guys do the talking.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm not so much of a 'chatter' in RL...._

 
Don't worry myystiqueen, I am shy and don't talk much either!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 3, 2009)

^^I hear ya Myystiqueen and Sambibabe. I'm not much of a social butterfly myself and can be pretty shy sometimes. As soon as I saw the thread title I freaked out a little at the thought of doing something outside of my comfort zone. But life is too short for sitting at home on a Sunday killing zombies which is my normal activity, so I'm making a commitment to go and interact with actual people and get past my social hangups. Appologies in advance if I say something really weird or inappropriate out of nervousness people! You have been warned.


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 3, 2009)

Woo Hoo!!!!!!!! Spectrolite is in!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dont worry, I say some weird things too!! especially when the're alcohol involved lol...


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2009)

I was only joking about being shy, just to make myystiqueen feel better about coming out..  Well I can be shy, but I never shut up..  Just in case you will see those characteristics in me, in person and realise 'this girl is so not shy and quiet'.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 3, 2009)

Nat, I'm with you on that. I'm shy.. but not quiet! I talk a lot out of nervousness haha.


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 3, 2009)

hahahaha... you guys are so funny...

spectrolite... i felt the same way once i read the title.... and yea, gotta go make some friends in RL i guess... haha..


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2009)

I am not shy!  I said I CAN be shy and that's only happens when I am surrounded by a bunch of good looking men 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, I think once we talk about MAC, it won't be quiet lol.. 

MrsMay, I say weird things all the time and I don't need the alcohol to do that


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 3, 2009)

Semantics, semantics ^^  just kidding, <3 Nat! You can lead the conversation and then the rest of us will join in lol


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2009)

^^ If MrsMay brings her traincase with her, you don't need me to lead the conversation


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 3, 2009)

^^ ooooo........ bring it, MrsMay!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2009)

How would we recognise each other?  I don't want to go around and ask everyone in the pro store, 'Are you spectrolite?'  LOL..


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 3, 2009)

^^ aahahaha... first of all, there are not going to be that many around in PRO stores anyway....

uhm well... we can just have matching look? well not necessarily be the same.. but something identical..??

btw.... what time is it going to be??


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ If MrsMay brings her traincase with her, you don't need me to lead the conversation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_^^ ooooo........ bring it, MrsMay!!_

 
LOL - do you know how heavy that thing is??? I reckon it's about 10 kilos!

I can barely lift it from the bottom of the cupboard to the kitchen bench let alone get on a plane with it!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_LOL - do you know how heavy that thing is??? I reckon it's about 10 kilos!

I can barely lift it from the bottom of the cupboard to the kitchen bench let alone get on a plane with it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 We don't want to know about that MrsMay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I need to look at all your pigment stash!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 3, 2009)

hahaha cheeky.

I'm sure I will bring along a few of my palettes with pressed pigments


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_^^ aahahaha... first of all, there are not going to be that many around in PRO stores anyway..._

 
 I don't know.. whenever I go, it is always packed!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 
_hahaha cheeky.

I'm sure I will bring along a few of my palettes with pressed pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  Cool!  The pressed pigments are removable, right?


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't think anyone needs to worry about being shy or saying anything silly, at least we'll all be talking the same language! When I start talking MAC my friends all pull they 'what you talkin about Willis' face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I finish school at 4 so I can meet everyone after that?? I hope it's not too late for some of you and I'm only a few doors down from the pro store, ohh the temptation


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Mar 4, 2009)

Boo. I work sunday. lol. but i finish at 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just let me know time and i will try and make it 
A meet up is such a awsome idea


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Mar 4, 2009)

Just had a thought. If your worried about asking around for people. why dont you make a booking at a cafe or something near by under someones name, for however many people and then just go by that?


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 4, 2009)

^^^ Great Idea! I cansus out some cafes on Sunday after school, make a booking when we have an idea on numbers and pass on all the details around? 

Does this work for everyone? Cassandra we could meet at 4 (or just after for me) if that works for you? I can't come any earlier than that either.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 4, 2009)

There is a cafe near MAC and they make the best cheesecake!  
I can't hang out at 4.. I might meet up with some of you at MAC a bit earlier (epecially you, MrsMay!), then I will come and say hello to all you guys at the cafe and dash off..


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 4, 2009)

did I hear cheesecake??

I am happy to shop in the arvo at the pro store then hang around and catch up with the other girlies from 4pm


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 4, 2009)

Yay!

Yeah, the best cheesecake.. OMG, just thinking about it makes me drool.


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_hahaha cheeky.

I'm sure I will bring along a few of my palettes with pressed pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
woohoo..!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I don't know.. whenever I go, it is always packed!

  Cool!  The pressed pigments are removable, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ooo really?? it's always just me and another girl

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I don't think anyone needs to worry about being shy or saying anything silly, at least we'll all be talking the same language! When I start talking MAC my friends all pull they 'what you talkin about Willis' face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I finish school at 4 so I can meet everyone after that?? I hope it's not too late for some of you and I'm only a few doors down from the pro store, ohh the temptation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahaha... i don't even dare talking about MAC in front of myy friends... cause they won't even spend a dollar more for food, let alone $40 for a blush...

you have school on sunday?? i'm free on sunday... i usually go to church with friends, so i might have to reschedule...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_There is a cafe near MAC and they make the best cheesecake!  
I can't hang out at 4.. I might meet up with some of you at MAC a bit earlier (epecially you, MrsMay!), then I will come and say hello to all you guys at the cafe and dash off.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
not a fan of cheesecake... sorry..... hahaha..
but if they do have chocolate devil kinda cake... i'm totally IN!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ohhh sambi... why not stay??

are we going to the PRO after or before the cafe??
i'm not sure whether to go to the PRO or not... cause - as i mentioned in the 'haulage' thread - i don't want to spend more on makeup


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 4, 2009)

Haha you need to learn to save, myystiqueen  Then you can save up lots of money and spend up big!!


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 4, 2009)

^^ good idea simply..... 

i stop dropping by the clearance bin - color collections - product swatches and recommendations thread.... i only read Member FOTD's only to see the pictures and not the products (hey.. it works!!) and Chat Australia threads.....


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 4, 2009)

That's a good idea! When I wanted to stop spending money I stopped going to the clearance bin too


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 4, 2009)

I stopped checking clearance bin ages ago!  It is hard to ignore color collections and swatch thread, but I don't venture out of Aussie forum now. Wish we had our own swap/sale thread here though, like the European girls, because I don't go to the clearance bin and it took me awhile to notice that some of our Aussie girls had sales going. 

myystiqueen, we just bought the apartment and start moving in next Friday (yay~).. Plus we have a garage size storage full of stuff, so need to sort that out. Hubby and I work 6 days, so we need all our evenings and weekends to do stuff


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 4, 2009)

So it looks like we all agree on the Sunday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't really need to go to the pro store cos I'm going to send myself broke at the HK launch the week before so I'm happy to meet at the cafe at 4?? I'll hunt around for the place with the awesome cheese cake (my fav too!) and I'm sure they'll have some decadent chocolate cake for MQ. And yup I'm at Makeup School on Sundays and I love it!

Does a 4 o'clock booking work for everyone? I might be a couple of mins late but I'll be there!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 4, 2009)

Sounds fine to me! I should probably avoid the pro store too for the exact same reasons haha. Though I really don't want to spend heaps on HK.. I really want one of those vanity cases, I feel like such a sucker haha.


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Mar 5, 2009)

What if we make it, some girls go shopping a bit earlier (for theose who want to spend, and cant go at 4) and then 4 o clock at the cafe for who can go then?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 5, 2009)

^^no, I didn't try to organise a meet at the pro store.. I need to meet up with MrsMay there anyway. So if anyone wants to come along, it'd be great.. Otherwise, meeting up at the cafe would work for everyone at the stage.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 5, 2009)

I'd love to meet you and Jenny at the pro store Nat! We can test my resistance haha.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 5, 2009)

^^ Cool!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am only getting palettes!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 5, 2009)

^^ Awesome, that's a good way to go. Let me know what time etc!


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 5, 2009)

which sunday is this?
cafe sounds good,ill be at the pro store next thurday for the HK event.


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 5, 2009)

Sunday 22nd March 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just told my hubby that I was going to the pro store to meet some of the girls first then going for drinks/coffee/dinner etc...

As soon as he heard the words "MAC pro store" he's like... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and I'm like


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 5, 2009)

^^ Damn! There is no hobbie shop on Chapel St!  
Hubby will hang out at Borders, while I do my girly stuff.. Maybe your hubby can join him and read about remote control cars


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 5, 2009)

^^^ lol 4 oclock?where?
the date is good,if i miss something at hk event i can get more stuff lol


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Damn! There is no hobbie shop on Chapel St! 
Hubby will hang out at Borders, while I do my girly stuff.. Maybe your hubby can join him and read about remote control cars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
cool sounds like a plan, how close is borders to it?i'll get mine to wait there to lol.he would be reading about computers


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 5, 2009)

^^ yeah if there is anything left!  The pro store sells out stuff so quickly, so as Melbourne Myer.. rockin is going to find the cafe and let us know..

Hahaha.. it is in Jam Factory.. They probabaly hang out at the same section coz my hubby reads about hi-fi stuff too (boring)


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ yeah if there is anything left! The pro store sells out stuff so quickly, so as Melbourne Myer.. rockin is going to find the cafe and let us know..

Hahaha.. it is in Jam Factory.. They probabaly hang out at the same section coz my hubby reads about hi-fi stuff too (boring)_

 
not HK stuff(i'm only get the brushes now i think)but pro stuff,i hardly ever go to the pro store,chapel st is a bit of a distance for my lazy arse,i go to city usually.so it will be 2 trips in a month wow...its been awhile since i went up that way.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 5, 2009)

^^ Oh okay.. Even a lot of pro stuff are out of stock.. Everytime I find something on display, they don't have it


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Damn! There is no hobbie shop on Chapel St! 
Hubby will hang out at Borders, while I do my girly stuff.. Maybe your hubby can join him and read about remote control cars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm actually leaving hubby at home for my Melb trip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This trip is my annual shopping spree.  Usually he would have to go to Melb anyway for the annual Toy & Hobby fair as he ran a booth but not this year cos he changed jobs.  Now he is flying over for the Sunday and Monday only and working all day and night (meetings at night) so even though we're in the same city we wont see each other lol...

It's much easier shopping without hubby... I usually spend 7 hours or so at the DFO (we fill up the land cruiser with shopping bags 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and I wouldnt be able to do that if he was there!


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Mar 5, 2009)

Borders is just across the road, and bout 200m (more or less) down the road. I cant wait to meet some of you girls! Woot!


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 5, 2009)

Will get back to everyone this Sunday night with a cafe. I'll just need to get numbers of who's coming and make a booking for a table JIC. Chaple Street on Sundays can be quite busy especially if the weather is nice!

Can wait to meet some of you at HK next week too!!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I'm actually leaving hubby at home for my Melb trip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This trip is my annual shopping spree. Usually he would have to go to Melb anyway for the annual Toy & Hobby fair as he ran a booth but not this year cos he changed jobs. Now he is flying over for the Sunday and Monday only and working all day and night (meetings at night) so even though we're in the same city we wont see each other lol...

It's much easier shopping without hubby... I usually spend 7 hours or so at the DFO (we fill up the land cruiser with shopping bags 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and I wouldnt be able to do that if he was there!_

 
 LOL..  When we had guests from Singapore, they went to DFO 3 times in their one week trip. I haven't been to DFO yet, but when I go overseas, I hit Outlets lol


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't like DFO here.. there's rarely anything worth buying I find


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I don't like DFO here.. there's rarely anything worth buying I find 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I LOVE DFO there!!  I usually fly over with a carry-on bag and come back with one of those big plastic canvas $2 shop bags as check-in baggage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I didnt have those red/blue check ones, I had a black one with fluro polka dots last time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 5, 2009)

The Spencer St DFO is the best! They have Peter Alexander and the Nine West outlet is awesome! The Essendon one is El Crappo! The only good thing it has is the Abercrombie & Fitch stuff.


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 5, 2009)

hahaha I go to the Essendon one cos it's close to where I stay lol...

I dont mind it... I usually just buy el-cheapo tops & stuff for work from Suzanne Grae and Jacqui E and stuff... also like the Oroton store and Joanne Mercer


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 6, 2009)

Check out Spencer Street while your here, it's built onto Southern Cross station so it's really easy to get to. Waaaaaay better shops IMO, you'll need two cars to cart all your goodies home


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 6, 2009)

I go to Moorrabin and its boooooooring


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh I went to Moorabbin store ages ago - I was young and was into Esprit then!  I also used to go to Brand Smart. Now Polo Ralph Lauren and Calvin Klein jeans are gone and they have Jeanswest and Colorado etc instead.. All they have is old/crappy stuff and none of them are my size!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 11, 2009)

MrsMay, what time will you be at the Pro store?


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_MrsMay, what time will you be at the Pro store?_

 
I have no idea what time... um, whatever time suits you guys I guess then I will just work out how to get there lol...


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I have no idea what time... um, whatever time suits you guys I guess then I will just work out how to get there lol..._

 

I think they close at 6 on a Sunday so any time before then I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm happy with what ever time since I live a short distance away. If you need help getting there on public transport I can help you out with directions.


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 12, 2009)

I totally forgot on Sunday to suss out a cafe! Sorry gals I'll have a look tonight, my heads been up in the clouds the last week or so!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I have no idea what time... um, whatever time suits you guys I guess then I will just work out how to get there lol..._

 
I might be able to pick you up from the city, if our furniture bits are available for pick-up at Southbank.  Or you are welcome to come all the way to the other side of Melbourne (near the mountain) and we could travel to the pro store together lol.


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 12, 2009)

my msn is [email protected] if any1 wants to msg.otherwise i'll be lost and not find any1.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 12, 2009)

^^ I don't think I would miss your platinum blonde hair!


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 12, 2009)

i was wearing a blue edhardy scarf on my head(coz of my cold)well no 1 came up to me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe i freak ppl out lol


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 12, 2009)

It is Ed Hardy thing, Repunzel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I wore Ed Hardy pink cardigan with all those tattoo graphics and people looked at me weird.  Maybe I should wear that to the Melbourne meet.


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 12, 2009)

lol ok you wear yours and i''ll wear mine (ed hardy)to the meet ok...


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 12, 2009)

It is a deal! lol.. I bought a black Ed Hardy polo shirt with a huge tattoo at the back with diamontes.. I haven't worn it yet.. I think it is too over-the-top to wear, especially where I live and work.


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 12, 2009)

meh...over the top.i guess it depends were u live.hmmm.well i have tatts on my person which get a few looks but i don't care what others think.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 12, 2009)

I just saw that in your profile picture!  You are gorgeous!  Actually looks like you have attitude


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 12, 2009)

oh thank you,you are so sweet.i think we are the only 1s up lol


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 12, 2009)

I thought I spotted you but I thought I'd leave you to it cos you did look unwell ya poor thing.

There is a really nice bar/cafe across the road from the pro store called The Imperial which looked quite nice, what do we think about this as a venue to meet?


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Mar 12, 2009)

Sounds great to me!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey girls!!! Less than a week to go... I'm getting excited!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I fly in to Melb on Thursday arvo... cant wait!


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 17, 2009)

Ok so roll call for the Melbourne girls meet! Can everyone who's planning on meeting up at 4.00pm on Chaple street this Sunday the 22nd March please sing out so I can get an idea of how many of us there will be and if so make a booking at a cafe?

I cannot be sure if the one I've seen is the one with the nice cheesecake because there's about 10 cafes near the pro store


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Ok so roll call for the Melbourne girls meet! Can everyone who's planning on meeting up at 4.00pm on Chaple street this Sunday the 22nd March please sing out so I can get an idea of how many of us there will be and if so make a booking at a cafe?

I cannot be sure if the one I've seen is the one with the nice cheesecake because there's about 10 cafes near the pro store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah i'll be there at 4:00.just tell me where.i gotta go the the pro store.and there is parking right accross the road.yea!.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.i can only be an hour tho, coz my man will be waiting for me.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 17, 2009)

^^Count me in >_<


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 17, 2009)

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!

I will be there


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah, I can't remember the name of the cafe now.. It is opposite Peter Alexander and the one before Toorak Road.  They also have the cake display at the front 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Chapelli's?   

Ooohhhh I will try my best to be there. I have an appointment down in Cranbourne that day


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Ooohhhh I will try my best to be there. I have an appointment down in Cranbourne that day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooo

Tell them to bugger off!!!  You need to spend some time with the Specktra girlies!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooo

Tell them to bugger off!!! You need to spend some time with the Specktra girlies!!!_

 





  I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It is just that we need some window dressings in our apartment asap, so we can move in!  I feel very naked there.


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 17, 2009)

^^ so put some clothes on!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ so put some clothes on!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 




Damn!! *gone to find some undies*


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_




Damn!! *gone to find some undies*_


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 17, 2009)

LOL! You're all hilarious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So we're going to Chapelli's?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_LOL! You're all hilarious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So we're going to Chapelli's?_

 
Are we?  Is it Chapelli's though? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Maybe we should just wait for Robyn and see what she says..


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Mar 17, 2009)

IM IN! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Cant wait. Im going to be dead tired though, cause im going out sat night to the city for my best friends birthday.


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 17, 2009)

Um I didn't walk over Toorak rd so I don't know if that's the name? How about we all meet at the pro store at 4pm and then walk down to this awesome cake place? It's only a couple of blocks?

The place I saw was across the road from the pro store and looked like a cafe/bar but I'm easy, I'll go anywhere


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 18, 2009)

count me out guys... really sorry.. but i have so many assignments and homeworks due next week... i might change myy mind on the day but don't expect me there...


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 18, 2009)

Chapelli's is opposite Cafe Greco about 1 block closer to the pro store than Toorak road.. is that the one you're talking about?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Chapelli's is opposite Cafe Greco about 1 block closer to the pro store than Toorak road.. is that the one you're talking about? _

 
Yeah, but it is before an alley way, right?  I saw it on the Google Map and it looks like it lol.  Damn it!  I am so hungry now, I could do with a cheekcake right now.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah its on a corner


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 18, 2009)

So are we all in for the pro store at 4pm?


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 19, 2009)

^^ Yep


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 19, 2009)

Omg I'm getting nervous lol...! How will we all know who each other are?? Did that sentence even make sense? Are we going to wear name tags? Secret handshake?? Stark Naked Blush???


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 19, 2009)

I can do Stark Naked BPB, that was one of the ones I brought with me lol...

Although I dont think any of you will have a problem recognising me from the amount of photos Ive posted! Large girl with cleavage and very long brown hair lol...


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 19, 2009)

^^Hehe yeah I am sure I will recognize your lovely face.

Lets see, I will be the girl with the dark skin, American accent, chunky jewelry, nerdy glasses and nervous demeanor. Goes by the name Bibi.


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 19, 2009)

You'll know me, long blonde hair, can't miss it!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 19, 2009)

I will either look yuck or decent depending on whether I can be bothered with make up in the morning LOL. I definitely won't be able to miss boobs haha. P.S. nerdy glasses rock


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 19, 2009)

cool i'll be at pro store at 4:00, 
i'm always running late so shop for a bit ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 prob not going to be hard.yeah i'm going out sat night 2.


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Mar 19, 2009)

I will be the one asleep in the gutter!
Yay! Going to see confessions of a shopaholic tonight! I think the character is based on me, just fashion instead of makeup.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 19, 2009)

I will be at the Pro store early and leave shortly after 4pm.  Sorry, I can't hang out.. I need to come back and move more stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I won't leave until I meet everyone!  Repunzel, don't forget to wear your Ed Hardy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will be the flat chested Asian girl with a purple bag.


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I will be at the Pro store early and leave shortly after 4pm. Sorry, I can't hang out.. I need to come back and move more stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I won't leave until I meet everyone! Repunzel, don't forget to wear your Ed Hardy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will be the flat chested Asian girl with a purple bag._

 
i will! i'll try to be on time.i'll probally wearing black,boots,and i just colored my hair so its light blonde with darkish streaks.and a black juicy couture bag.


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Mar 21, 2009)

Almost time to meet you lovelies. See you soon


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 22, 2009)

^^Girls I had an awesome time! It was such a pleasure to meet all of you and I look forward to our next meet up. Next time I'm leaving my card at home though. I'm going to be living off of the fat that I stored from that Cookies n Cream cheese cake until next pay day!!


----------



## jrm (Mar 22, 2009)

*jealous*


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 22, 2009)

I had a great time too! So good to be able to be an addict out in the open LOL.


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 

 
_*jealous* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

lets just tell them all that we just happened to fly over and visit the pro store and ate cake- with out them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 .... they will never know the truth


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 22, 2009)

I had a lovely time! It was great to sit and chat about everything and all understand what each other was talking about! Very happy with my purchase of Her Glitz. I just have nooooo money again until pay day which isn't til next month!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^^Girls I had an awesome time! It was such a pleasure to meet all of you and I look forward to our next meet up. Next time I'm leaving my card at home though. I'm going to be living off of the fat that I stored from that Cookies n Cream cheese cake until next pay day!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 What? You guys had the cakes without me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cassendra-Ellen, sorry, I didn't even catch up with you. I was too busy trying to figure out what I needed from the store, as well as trying to deal with naughty simplyenchantin at the same time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hehe. Just kidding!  I can't believe how gorgeous all the Melbourne gals were and one Adelaide gal with that famous brown dress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Urgh.. I just got home at 10:30.. I am sooo tired and my face is broken out, so I am sitting here with a mud mask.. Anyway, I had a great time and I am really bummed out that I didn't get to yap more with you gals at the cafe!


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 22, 2009)

girls it was great to meet u in person!.how good was that cookies and cream cake,i haven't been hungry for hrs lol


----------



## jrm (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_lets just tell them all that we just happened to fly over and visit the pro store and ate cake- with out them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 .... they will never know the truth_

 
Sooooooooo .. (and as a real social-phobic person, I'm gonna regret saying this) - when we having an Adelaide get-together


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 22, 2009)

GOOOOOOOOOO Jenna!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm in for an Adelaide meet up


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 22, 2009)

Ditto.


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 23, 2009)

yay we should do it!


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 23, 2009)

*shudders at the thought of how nervous i would be doing my make up that day*


----------



## jrm (Mar 23, 2009)

I have enough trouble meeting new people _normally_, not alone *that* daunting prospect lol ...


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 23, 2009)

You guys SHOULD meet! Everyone is a lot more down to earth than you might expect, and nobody will attack you for not doing winged eye liner and for not filling in your brows


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_You guys SHOULD meet! Everyone is a lot more down to earth than you might expect, and nobody will attack you for not doing winged eye liner and for not filling in your brows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oh the insanity!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_You guys SHOULD meet! Everyone is a lot more down to earth than you might expect, and nobody will attack you for not doing winged eye liner and for not filling in your brows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

^It you want compliments it wouldn't hurt to do it. Just make sure you use a high-end brow pencil and gel liner. We can tell if you don't.


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^It you want compliments it wouldn't hurt to do it. Just make sure you use a high-end brow pencil and gel liner. We can tell if you don't._

 





Yes and if you don't come like this you will be chased with sticks! Trully just be yourself and come as you would for any get together.

I didn't even really consider my makeup when I met you gals, funny thing was I didn't even considered I would be judged and none of us did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. And high five to simplyenchantin for the great flicks!

Hey Bibi what was the brand of that barrier spray you were telling us about at the cafe? I wouldn't mind getting some for my kit.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Hey Bibi what was the brand of that barrier spray you were telling us about at the cafe? I wouldn't mind getting some for my kit._

 
It's by Mehron. You can buy it at Violet Moon Works. Here is the link - free of charge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Barrier Spray Linkage


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 25, 2009)

thanks Robyn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (it was unintentional, I was just practicing lol)


----------



## annegal (Mar 27, 2009)

Adelaide is so small that I reckon we've probably passed each other on the street (possibly at the MAC counters? ) a couple of times without noticing as well!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 27, 2009)

^^ lol... I personally know jrm and Cats Meow and I've met Baby Chicken at the HK launch at Myers...

Gotta love close knit communities


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 28, 2009)

I was actually thinking this as well laast friday night when i went into myer... i was looking around wondering i i possibly "know" any of the girls


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 29, 2009)

Let's tea this up shall we? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Perhaps the weekend of the 25th April? 

I've plucked out this date because it's post Easter and I'm in Melbourne for a 30th Birthday on the weekend of the 17th.


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 29, 2009)

Oooh.. having said that, if we chose to do the Saturday 25th, it would have to be in the arvo because the shops are closed for Anzac Day in the morning until 12pm I think.


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 1, 2009)

Ok ladies! Who would be interested in having another girls get together but this time maybe swapping the coffee for cocktails!! To give everyone a bit of notice for there calendars how about the Saturday the 27th June (yes it's 4 weeks away).

What does everyone think??


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 1, 2009)

^^ awww I wish!!  Even if I could scam tickets to Melb, I wouldnt be able to as it's the weekend before EOFY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Working in finance sucks sometimes


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 9, 2009)

So are there any Melb girls interested in this?? Nat, Bibi, Mich????


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 9, 2009)

^^oops sorry I didn't see this.  I have an exhibition early next month, so I have to work day & nights and weekends!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 9, 2009)

Yah maybe, too early to tell


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 9, 2009)

^^Sorry just not seeing this!! I work Saturday's but have Sunday's off. I could be available from 6-7ish on Saturday though. Depends how busy we are at work on the day.


----------

